# Help picking best SPL subwoofer?



## tjwubs (Apr 27, 2013)

hey guys i wanna get 2 15" subwoofers that are 4ohm dvc and wire them to 1 ohm. i wanna know which will hit the hardest and lowest!?

either

15" sundown e
15" audioque sdc 2.5
15" re audio SEx''

or something that i can get 2 of for $300 total THAnks


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

If you want spl id look at some other subs. Obsidian, sa series, dc lvl3, ab xfl are awesome and inexpensive. The 2.5s will probably do the job but for a little more coin youd be happier trust me. The older re stuff was good I wouldnt touch the newer stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

None of those subs are spl subs.


----------



## BRodgers (May 4, 2014)

I would say Obsidian Audio or American Bass XFL's


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't kept up on the latest specs, but comparing sd and xmax may narrow down your choices


----------

